# Coffee Festival China 2009



## intercoffee (Oct 8, 2008)

*Coffee Festival China 2009*

Organizer: Canton Universal Fair Group Ltd

All-China Bakery Association

Co-organizers: All-China Federation of Industry & Commerce

Setting up: May 18-20, 2009 (08:30 a.m. - 17:00 p.m.)

Exhibition Session: May 21-23, 2009 (09:00 a.m. - 16:30 p.m.)

Dismantling: After 4 pm, on May 23, 2009

Venue: Guangzhou International Convention and Exhibition Centre (GICEC)

*Invite companies from all over the world to promote trade*

During the Coffee Festival China 2009, exhibitors can not only set up their best images by showing their products, but also find out their customers in the exposition. Food & beverage store owners, roasters & packagers, department & grocery store buyers, consultants, chain store buyers, Industry executives & buyer, distributors and office coffee buyer etc will be invited to this show. It is estimated that more than 73,000 visitors will participate in the show.

*Exhibit Products*

Coffee materials and related products: coffee beans, coffee powder, coffee mates, instant coffee, solidified milk, milk essence and syrups

Coffee ware: coffee cups, saucers, filtration paper, coffee pots, coffee tables, spoons, coffee mixers and other coffee related ware

Coffee equipment: various coffee machines and ovens

Coffee related products and ware: Refrigerators, ice cube machines, snowflake machines, ice cream machines, deep freezes and other western food ware.

*Option of Participation*

Option	Shell Booth	Price(EUR)

1	Standard Booth 9sq.m. (3m × 3m)	2,520.00

2	Raw Space 1sq.m. (1m × 1m)	250.00/Sq.m,18sq.m at least and overhead expenses will be plus(28RMB/ m2 )

The booth at the corner will be 300 plus per corner

*Please contact:*

Michael Liu

(Senior Project Representative)

Canton Universal Fair Group Ltd.

Tel: 86-20-34072597/98/99

Fax: 86-20-34072596

E-mail: [email protected]


----------

